# Progressivism Kills



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Group think progressivism kills. I do not feel sorry for these idiots as they did not have to die....The left is the greatest threat to our Republic since it's inception.



> Bleeding-Heart Liberals Bike Through Tajikistan to Prove "Evil Is a Make-Believe Concept"
> 
> The couple wanted to share their openheartedness with all of the people they met on their journey.
> 
> ...


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/08/bleeding-heart-liberals-bike-through-tajikistan-to-prove-evil-is-a-make-believe-concept-are-stabbed-dead-by-isis/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, let me get this right. Pretending evil does not exist won't stop evil from killing you?

Good to know.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> So, let me get this right. Pretending evil does not exist won't stop evil from killing you?
> 
> Good to know.


The left uses magical thinking, like 3-4 year old children. No basis in reality.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, it wasn't from my knives. I refuse to work for anyone who does not recognize my faith. If you can convince a dromedary to accompany you to the prom, you can learn to sharpen. Try and make me polish, and sue you for every burqa you own!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's the bicycles I'm tellin ya. Even ISIS hates them riding up a hill blocking traffic out in the country. If they had half the attitude and lack of common sense these dip $hits have around here no wonder they are dead.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Group think progressivism kills. I do not feel sorry for these idiots as they did not have to die....The left is the greatest threat to our Republic since it's inception.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/08/bleeding-heart-liberals-bike-through-tajikistan-to-prov
> 
> e-evil-is-a-make-believe-concept-are-stabbed-dead-by-isis/


Proving Darwin was correct again. Liberalism always produces the exact opposite of its stated intent. Write it down.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

At least they had not yet reproduced.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Technically, evil killed them. Progressivism just made them naive, and easier targets.

View attachment 81749


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Denton said:


> So, let me get this right. Pretending evil does not exist won't stop evil from killing you?
> 
> Good to know.


Makes about as much sense as walking up and trying to pet grizzly bears to prove they are friendly.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Makes about as much sense as walking up and trying to pet grizzly bears to prove they are friendly.


There was a guy that did just that some years ago, got away with it quite a while before one ate him.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You have to wonder what went through their liberal brains as they were being stabbed to death. Geeee, Could we have possibly been wrong about this whole liberal NWO, PC, we love the world and the world loves us, bull shit?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> You have to wonder what went through their liberal brains as they were being stabbed to death. Geeee, Could we have possibly been wrong about this whole liberal NWO, PC, we love the world and the world loves us, bull shit?


They probably thought the same thing every liberal thinks when they're being attacked.

(while being approached with clear intent)
"What did I do to disenfranchise these people and lead them to this violence?"
"How did I, or society, fail them?"

(during the act)
"I WISH I HAD A GUN!!!!"


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

_"You read the papers and you're led to believe that the world is a big, scary place," Austin wrote.

"People, the narrative goes, are not to be trusted. People are bad. People are evil."

"*I don't buy it," he continued. "Evil is a make-believe concept we've invented to deal with the complexities of fellow humans holding values and beliefs and perspectives different than our own*&#8230; By and large, humans are kind. Self-interested sometimes, myopic sometimes, but kind. Generous and wonderful and kind."_

First, I hate that these two young souls are gone. I am sure their families are going through a horrible time trying to comprehend this tragic event. However, just because you don't believe something exists, does not mean it isn't real.

One of my very favorite quotes is from a Twilight Zone episode "The Howling Man" and then repeated in "The Usual Suspects." It was said (paraphrasing) "The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist."

Evil not only exists, it flourishes.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> First, I hate that these two young souls are gone. I am sure their families are going through a horrible time trying to comprehend this tragic event. However, just because you don't believe something exists, does not mean it isn't real.
> 
> One of my very favorite quotes is from a Twilight Zone episode "The Howling Man" and then repeated in "The Usual Suspects." It was said (paraphrasing) "The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist."
> 
> Evil not only exists, it flourishes.


Very true, and it often flourishes PRIMARILY when we ignore its existence.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> _
> 
> "*I don't buy it," he continued. "Evil is a make-believe concept we've invented to deal with the complexities of fellow humans holding values and beliefs and perspectives different than our own*&#8230; By and large, humans are kind. Self-interested sometimes, myopic sometimes, but kind. Generous and wonderful and kind."_
> .


They paid the ultimate price for their misguided foolishness. Evil has been with us day one, and ain't going anywhere anytime soon. Foolish stupid people.


----------

